

Fast food strikes to massively expand: “They’re thinking much bigger” - jacobr
http://www.salon.com/2013/08/14/fast_food_strikes_massively_expanding_theyre_thinking_much_bigger/

======
yxhuvud
Thinking big? No, they are not thinking big yet. The world has become
extremely globalized and still actions like this are stuck in a limited
perspective of a single nation. Come back when they are doing strikes hitting
a large part of earth. Then they will be thinking big.

Unions will eventually have to internationalize or die in the face of
globalization.

------
shin_lao
I think the future of fast food is some kind of automated food dispenser with
a dining area.

You need a couple of people to oversee the facility and assist people who need
help.

------
nandemo
Devil's advocate: if you're a businessman and you have to pay U$15 per hour to
fast food workers, perhaps you might instead run a software business where you
can outsource the bulk of the work to programmers living abroad, who demand
about the same wage but bring more revenue?

~~~
Shivetya
Further automation is the most likely outcome for the chains. A lot of in
store prep has already been removed. Self serve drink stations are abundant as
well. I would go as far as the entire preparation of some items could be
automated.

When labor increases its cost businesses will not sit idly by. Fast Food line
work is not exactly skilled labor, most of your effort goes into making sure
they don't injure themselves and that they can get the product out

~~~
JWLong
Saw these guys the other day. They claim they can churn out 360 burgers/hour.

momentummachines.com

